# [meta] What part of the world do you live in?



## Piratecat

Let's find out where people are living! One answer per person, please, and pick the choice that is closest to your location. If you picked "Other" or want to elaborate, feel free to post.


----------



## EricNoah

SURELY you meant to put [OT] in the subject line!


----------



## Tsyr

Other, I reside in the minor plane of Dave-nes.

Actualy, USA, northern michigan to be exact. (NOT the upper peninsula though)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I live in good ol' Wareham mass.


Cape cod, not as cool as Boston, but at least you can swim in the water!


----------



## Piratecat

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *SURELY you meant to put [OT] in the subject line!   *




Nope! Technically it's "Meta." Cripes, who taught you to run a message board, you wiseguy!?!  

 - P-Kitty

PS Fixed!


----------



## Jarval

The UK, but then you may already know that


----------



## drothgery

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *Other, I reside in the minor plane of Dave-nes.
> *




I keep trying to move my office there, but my boss doesn't like the idea, so I'll have to stay in San Diego (which, if you can afford to live here, is really just about perfect).


----------



## UD

UK


----------



## Lady Dragon

USA


----------



## Tsyr

Man, you're missing out on the all-night keggers & round-the-clock gaming in here. We even get cable!


----------



## Doc_Souark

I live in the American South AKA Heaven, least it was till those Godless Yankee's showed up


----------



## Scarab

Most of Europe is sleeping right now, so no wonder USA is in the lead at the moment...

I'm from Sweden.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> *I live in the American South AKA Heaven, least it was till those Godless Yankee's showed up  *




South?  You're in Arkansas.  From south Louisiana, I'd have to travel, what, 250-300 miles north to get up there?

Dang Yankee.


----------



## Claude Raines

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> South?  You're in Arkansas.  From south Louisiana, I'd have to travel, what, 250-300 miles north to get up there?
> 
> Dang Yankee.   *




You're not a True Southerner unless you were born south of I-10.


----------



## Mark

Chi-town, Baby!


----------



## FireLance

Just wondering: am I the only one from Singapore?

No, it's not in China (we get that a lot).


----------



## orbitalfreak

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're not a True Southerner unless you were born south of I-10.  *




Dang, missed it by 10 Miles!  'bout halfway (north-south) 'tween Baton Rouge and New Orleans.


----------



## nopantsyet

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're not a True Southerner unless you were born south of I-10.  *




Well, I was born in Lousiana.

But I live just outside of Boston (Newton for all the townies).

Should I feel conflicted?


----------



## Agnostic Paladin

Ok, the europeans are asleep, but where are the rest of the Canadians? I know there's more than five of us...


----------



## GnomeWorks

I live in DePere, Wisconsin, USA.

DePere is a little city a few miles south of Green Bay.

I'm originally from Tennessee, though.


----------



## Liquide

Scarab said:
			
		

> *Most of Europe is sleeping right now, so no wonder USA is in the lead at the moment...
> 
> I'm from Sweden. *




Yah I know we are at least 4 Swedes here.

Oh and Sweden here as well.


----------



## Hattersai

The otaku in me wants to say the Home For Infinite Losers, but I live in VA...Hampton Roads to be correct.


----------



## Acmite

I'm originally from Edmonton, Alberta.  Right now I'm (temporarily?) in Waterloo, Ontario working on the Masters degree thing.

Hopefully I'll be somewhere else come next year, no offense to all you SW Ontario locals.


----------



## BronzeDragon

Brasil here. 

We have a fair-sized community here (hum, on second thought, community is too strong a word. Group is better), but I don't know how many are actually active in Internet forums.


----------



## Piratecat

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> *But I live just outside of Boston (Newton for all the townies).
> *




Unless I'm mistaken, you work 2 blocks from my house. We should have lunch or something!


----------



## Asmodeus

FireLance said:
			
		

> *Just wondering: am I the only one from Singapore?
> 
> No, it's not in China (we get that a lot). *




Well you are not alone. There is at least one other person form Singapore. Me!

And agin I repeat Singapore is not in China


----------



## Junebug

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *(NOT the upper peninsula though) *




And what's wrong with the UP?

I was born and raised a yooper eh?  youse got a problem with dat???

I'm currently living as a troll.  (As we who are from the upper pennisula refer to those who live below the bridge - the Mackinac Bridge joins the two penninsulas...here endeth the geography lesson)


----------



## Falcon

Northern California--SF Bay Area. I think I'd prefer to be in the High Sierra, though.


----------



## madriel

Acmite said:
			
		

> *I'm originally from Edmonton, Alberta.  Right now I'm (temporarily?) in Waterloo, Ontario working on the Masters degree thing.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be somewhere else come next year, no offense to all you SW Ontario locals.   *




None taken. 

There's a bunch of us from SWO on the boards, but most of us are asleep now.  I certainly should be.


----------



## Lieutenant Kettch

Up-frickin'-state New york! Whooh! 

(Oh, uh, hey, didn't somebody say something about no more polls?)


----------



## Magnus

in Brooklyn NY right now, but from St.Lucia (in the Caribbean) originally ... 
*still wondering why i moved!*


----------



## Arravis

orbitalfreak wrote: 
***Dang, missed it by 10 Miles! 'bout halfway (north-south) 'tween Baton Rouge and New Orleans.***

Hammond?

I lived in Baton Rouge for 17 years . Man, I miss Elliot's Bookshop and Little Wars... *sigh*

Anyway, I'm even more south then any of you yankee's! I'm from Puerto Rico! Now, that's south!

I live in Alabama now... so as you can imagine I have a odd southern-spanish accent. Very odd indeed.

-Arravis


----------



## Doc_Klueless

Generally speaking, I  operate in a State of Confusion, live in a state that only rates one star (Texas)... er that's a Lone Star,  and will be moving as far west on I-10 that you can go before you fall into the ocean in about 11 weeks.


----------



## Claude Raines

nopantsyet said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I was born in Lousiana.
> 
> But I live just outside of Boston (Newton for all the townies).
> 
> Should I feel conflicted? *




The question I should ask is "Do you feel conflicted?"  Remember, a Yankee can never become a Southerner, but a Southern Gentleman (or gentlewoman) can fall far enough to become a damnyankee (yes, it's one word!). Do you have a Boston accent yet? Don't worry, we'll pray for your soul.


----------



## Claude Raines

Doc_Klueless said:
			
		

> *Generally speaking, I  operate in a State of Confusion, live in a state that only rates one star (Texas)... er that's a Lone Star,  and will be moving as far west on I-10 that you can go before you fall into the ocean in about 11 weeks. *




Drop by on your way out west. I live about 70 miles from as far west as you can go on I -10 (but still south of it!)


----------



## Shadowdancer

I'm from Texas. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Omegium

Europe just woke up, and still lives here


----------



## Welverin

*Singapore's in China isn't it?*

Upstate New York, specifically near Albany.


----------



## Winterthorn

*I'm the 12th to vote Canada*

Well, odds are pretty good that American D&D fans are the largest population here. With about 75% of the vote--that's hardly sporting anymore...  

So then, it's a race for position #2, the silver medal, the second fiddle, etc... 

Who's it gonna be?

*I* will *boldly predict* we "canucks" will rank #2 here once the poll closes!  

:* :*


----------



## mirzabah

Australia here... and shouldn't that be "Australia or New Zealand"? The Tasman Sea is a pretty big commute


----------



## kolvar

*Re: I'm the 12th to vote Canada*



			
				Winterthorn said:
			
		

> *Well, odds are pretty good that American D&D fans are the largest population here. With about 75% of the vote--that's hardly sporting anymore...
> 
> So then, it's a race for position #2, the silver medal, the second fiddle, etc...
> 
> Who's it gonna be?
> 
> I will boldly predict we "canucks" will rank #2 here once the poll closes!
> 
> :* :*
> 
> *




Well, if you add GB to Europe (and add both Europes together) Europe will make second easyly (g). But than, GBs do not realy think of themself as Europeans.

I am from Germany but live in Bavaria at the moment. But we will move back to Germany soon.


----------



## Winterthorn

*We're tied for 2nd! Aaaahhhh!*

Ohmigawd! 

The West Euros are tied 12:12 with the Canucks!!

{Kolvar posted  moments before me... the West Euros are leading! 13:12  Hey Canadians! WAKE-UP!!}

The Aussies (an' neighbours ) are racing up from third!!!

Can you feel the tension...

And excitement...

And...

...

[OK. I should go to bed now--after I dig out an' move my car before the city snowplow buries it forever... Uugh. Goodnight/morning all.]


----------



## hong

Asmodeus said:
			
		

> *
> And agin I repeat Singapore is not in China *




Well, of course not. Everyone knows that Singapore is in Taiwan.

I should know, coming from Malaysia originally.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I suppose 154 votes is small compared to the total number of registered users, but even so I'm surprised at the low Great Britain turn-out.

Where are we all?

"Spare us a tanner, Guv'. It's awll I'll git in a fortnight"


----------



## Doc_Souark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, you work 2 blocks from my house. We should have lunch or something! *




 O sheesh PC go totally Left coast and have your people call his people while you're at it.  ( PC; I got more to send you but I'll send them to everyone else too )

 Ok by the South let's say below the Mason-Dixon line ok, I'm offended to be called a Yankee BTW ~sniff~


----------



## Sidyan

*United Europe*

I'm saddened by yet another American ploy to divide us Europeans. I mean, what's next ??? EU & non-EU ??? North & South Europe ??? Not to mention that Scandinavians will probably vote "other" on this poll ...

I suggest you start a new poll: inside Europe or outside Europe 
( feel free to subdivide the "outside Europe" category )


----------



## hong

*Re: Re: I'm the 12th to vote Canada*



			
				kolvar said:
			
		

> *
> But than, GBs do not realy think of themself as Europeans.
> *




Good heavens, no. Why, I hear they all speak European in Europe. And that's even harder to understand than American.


----------



## ToddSchumacher

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I live in DePere, Wisconsin, USA.
> 
> DePere is a little city a few miles south of Green Bay.
> 
> I'm originally from Tennessee, though. *




Well I'm in Green Bay!  Hello neighbor.


----------



## Doc_Souark

*Re: United Europe*



			
				Sidyan said:
			
		

> *I'm saddened by yet another American ploy to divide us Europeans. I mean, what's next ??? EU & non-EU ??? North & South Europe ??? Not to mention that Scandinavians will probably vote "other" on this poll ...
> 
> I suggest you start a new poll: inside Europe or outside Europe
> ( feel free to subdivide the "outside Europe" category ) *





   North and South Europe huh ? Well Sidyan I'm afraid yourn a DAMNYANKEE fron Northern Europe, now where's one those Good ole Boys from the South of France at ?


----------



## Duncan Haldane

I ticked 'other' because I'm not sure where I'm living at the moment.  I'm from Australia, currently in Germany.  I'm moving to other parts of Europe soon.  

While I'm here I'm hoping to find work, and if that happens I'll be living where the work is.  I've rented out my house in Australia, so as I see it, I'm technically homeless.

Anyone need an experienced Delphi programmer?  I'm fairly open to living in many parts of the world at the moment.

Oh, and in case anyone was wondering - yes, I did bring my D&D books with me -  they are currently stored at a friend's place in another part of Germany.


----------



## Melan

I live in Hungary, which clearly belongs in Other (Central Europe).


----------



## Erekose13

looks like im the only japanese resident on these boards, eh?  well i happen to know that there are other gaikokujin gamers here (my wife included) atleast in my ken thats for sure.  normally hail from canada tho


----------



## S'mon

*Re: United Europe*



			
				Sidyan said:
			
		

> *I'm saddened by yet another American ploy to divide us Europeans. I mean, what's next ??? EU & non-EU ??? North & South Europe ??? Not to mention that Scandinavians will probably vote "other" on this poll ...
> *



*

Yeah, good luck on getting the Finns (or anyone else) to admit they live in 'eastern Europe'... 

 

And presumably the Irish vote will go to Western Europe - Great Britain is an island not a country, even Northern Ireland is technically not part of Great Britain although it's part of the 'United Kingdom of Great Britain & Northern Ireland'.*


----------



## mirzabah

Woohoo! The antipodeans overtake Canada


----------



## Tsyr

Nothing is wrong with the UP...

...as long as you like trees...

...and not much else...

...and don't mind being about halfway between civilization and proverbial "hell and gone"...

...which isn't an aid to gaming, let me tell you. 

The only time I would admit to living in the UP was if I went to michtech, which I don't.  

In all fairness, I spent a lot of time up there as a kid, I've crossed the bridge more times than I care to count... I've walked the bridge twice... but I wouldn't want to live up there. It's beutiful, breathtaking at times and places... but it's not a place I would want to LIVE.


----------



## S'mon

*Re: Re: United Europe*



			
				Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> North and South Europe huh ? Well Sidyan I'm afraid yourn a DAMNYANKEE fron Northern Europe, now where's one those Good ole Boys from the South of France at ? *




BTW in my experience Southern-US culture is a lot closer to that of northern England, Northern Ireland & Scotland than it is to southern England.  I don't know Yankee culture well enough to judge how alike it is to southern England, but New York & London certainly seem quite similar.


----------



## novyet

Good old south east michigan, in a town that no one thinks exists.


----------



## Tsyr

Hell?


----------



## Bran Blackbyrd

Alliance Ohio. Not far from Akron and Canton, 1-2 hours from Cleveland and Cedar Point in Sandusky.

You may have heard of Alliance before, ever heard anyone use the term "BFE"...

Alliance 

Cedar Point


----------



## NiTessine

Espoo, in southern Finland.
In here, springtime is finally coming in, and the smell of ten thousand melting dog poops fill the air.


----------



## Quickbeam

As indicated at left, I'm from Detroit, Michigan.  I've spent time living with extended family and various internships across the US, but suburban Detroit is home.

Ah yes, the Motor City -- or as we like to refer to it, the city where the weak are killed and eaten  .


----------



## Darklone

*Ugh*

Southern Germany here. Not Bavaria, I SAID GERMANY! Close to Mercedes Benz Town, aka Sindelfingen. No it's not Austria here and Arnold Schwarzenegger does NOT speak German!


----------



## Garmorn

*Home on the Range*

From the good old Lone Star Republic,  eh I mean State of Texas.
The only one that rates its own star


----------



## Tuerny

Can Florida really be considered part of the South?
It fits both of the criterion but a good portion of the state lacks the "feel" of the rest of the south...


----------



## Horacio

Look at the left of this line to see where I live


----------



## Davelozzi

So which option are all you Scandanavians picking?


----------



## BluWolf

Currently, Washington DC. Come July 1st, I will be in the land of old wrinkly people, Florida.

I am prempting the national law that states anyone over 65 has to move there by 33 years.

I guess I will have to buy some really ugly pants and starting eating dinner at 4:30 in the afternoon???


----------



## Frostmarrow

Davelozzi said:
			
		

> *So which option are all you Scandanavians picking? *




Well, Western Europe of course.


----------



## A2Z

Thanks PC. I don't know if this has anything to do with my suggestion last month about getting together a list of where all the members are from, but ever since Talvisota posted about his game in Kazakhstan I've been really curious about where people are from. I hope we get a good portion of the community to post to this poll and that it gets archived afterwords.


----------



## Enforcer

Right now in the bustling metropolis of St. Louis, Missouri (get an umbrella to catch that dripping sarcasm...).

Born and raised in Highland Park, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## Henry

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> * Ok by the South let's say below the Mason-Dixon line ok, I'm offended to be called a Yankee BTW ~sniff~ *




Need I remind you, Doc, that we're ALL Yanks to the Aussies... except for the Penguins. 

I, myself, live in the most boring, and therefore the most perfect, state in the USA - South Carolina! 


P.S. - S'mon said:


> BTW in my experience Southern-US culture is a lot closer to that of northern England, Northern Ireland & Scotland than it is to southern England. I don't know Yankee culture well enough to judge how alike it is to southern England, but New York & London certainly seem quite similar.




Actually, I've often wondered if some Scandinavian Explorers from the 800's A.D. wound up traveling to the American southeast. I've been doing reading on their culture at that time, and I swear I can see something of them in everything that we do here culturally.


----------



## Dave G

Well, I believe
it should say where I'm from right 
<-- here.


----------



## Crothian

Born and bred a Buckeye.   Columbus, Ohio.  Home of the Buckeyes.

Way to many people from that place up north on these boards!!   (Just kidding!)


----------



## Dieter

My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low-grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a 15 year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims, like he invented the question mark. Sometimes, he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy - the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical: summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring, we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent, I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds. Pretty standard, really. 

Well, not really... I'm a native Marylander who spends his days working in Washington, D.C.  And despite Maryland is south of the Mason-Dixon line, I'm _not_ a southerner. Just ask someone from Virginia.


----------



## Tonguez

What I'm most bemused about is the grouping of Japan and Pacific Islands

Come on firstly where talking about the Worlds BIGGEST geographic feature (the Pacific Ocean) as a single group and yet we divide a small peninsula off the side of Asia into east and west and GB!!!

Am I also mistaken or is their no East Asia category (we have Middle East, India, Central Asia but nowhere to put Japan, Singapore, Malaysia etc!!!)

Anyway geographically and socially it makes much more sense to group the Pacific Islands with Australia and NZ than it does with Japan (or East Asia)

btw I'm from Aotearoa sometimes referred to as New Zealand

and talking about Pacific Islands am I the only person of Polynesian descent here?

I also just noticed that Africa (the worlds second largest continent) is a single group but America is split into south, central and US and Canada!

gee I could sit here and deconstruct this poll all day (damn those Sociology classes!!!)


----------



## Urbanmech

Yet another person from the USA.  San Francisco to be more specific.  Don't be too hard on PCat for his groupings of countries.  It would be one damn long poll if he divided things too much.


----------



## Ziggy

Lacking an entry for Scandinavia, I had to pick Western Europe  

BTW, I live at appr. 64 degrees north, anyone living even further north ?

.Ziggy


----------



## Piratecat

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *What I'm most bemused about is the grouping of Japan and Pacific Islands...  I also just noticed that Africa (the worlds second largest continent) is a single group but America is split into south, central and US and Canada! .... gee I could sit here and deconstruct this poll all day!*




And you'd probably be right to do so!

What you might not have realized is that I was shooting for higher granularity in areas that I knew more of us are from. For instance, outside of the Middle East, I don't think there are any members from Africa... at least, none that I know of. I'm not going to split Africa into multiple sections, when no one is from any of them.

Of course, in retrospect, I should have separated out Scandanavia from the rest of Western Europe. You also made some good suggestions about the Pacific groupings. Eh, it's not perfect, but it will answer some questions; my apologies to anyone I inadvertently offended.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Albany, NY

Although I'd prefer somewhere else...


----------



## Wild Karrde

Springfield, Illinois...just like my location says over to the left.


----------



## Frostmarrow

Dieter said:
			
		

> *My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low-grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a 15 year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims, like he invented the question mark. Sometimes, he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy - the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical: summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring, we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent, I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds. Pretty standard, really. *




-Suddenly I feel jealous of another person's childhood for the first time in my life.


----------



## trentonjoe

I used to live at the exact point where 295N became 95 south for no apparent reason.  It was very hard giving directions to people.

Now I live about three miles from where George Washington won two battles during Revolution (American War for Independance) both Princeton and Trenton.

New Jersey, gotta love it.

Anyone from the "old" Jersey?


----------



## JRRNeiklot

Alabama redneck, born and bred - don't know where I was buttered.


----------



## Tiberius

I'm from Sudbury, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston (inasmuch as a town 20 miles away can be considered a suburb).  Fortunately, it's inside the I-495 boundary, so I'm still within the civilized portion of the state.  

-Tiberius


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> I'm from Sudbury, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston (inasmuch as a town 20 miles away can be considered a suburb). Fortunately, it's inside the I-495 boundary, so I'm still within the civilized portion of the state.




WOO HOO! Go Massachusetts!


----------



## Mistwell

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You're not a True Southerner unless you were born south of I-10.  *




Ha, funny. I live south of the I-10, in CALIFORNIA. No history of slavery or civil war here. No southern culture either. This is purely a northern town (Los Angeles) regardless of geography (or I guess you could clasify us as a Western Town).


----------



## drothgery

Tiberius said:
			
		

> *I'm from Sudbury, Massachusetts, a suburb of Boston (inasmuch as a town 20 miles away can be considered a suburb).  Fortunately, it's inside the I-495 boundary, so I'm still within the civilized portion of the state.
> 
> -Tiberius *




I'm a WPI[1] grad, so I think I have to object to that.

[1] Worcester Polythechnic Institute; Worcester, MA


----------



## Chairman_Kaga

Let's see if this gives it away...btw my office is the building just behind and to the right of the Statue of Liberty


----------



## Siridar

Brooklyn, NY here.

NewYork, NY right now. (I'm at work)


----------



## Henrix

Well, I live in Sweden.
On the west coast, thus western europe


----------



## Rybaer

Good 'ol Texas here.  Though, I've also done stints in California, Minnesota, and (primarily) Wisconsin.

The gaming's been good everywhere except Minnesota .


----------



## The Antra

Brazil, baby! Rio de Janeiro, Tropical Paradise Extraordinaire!

(and 42 Celsius right now)



Bronze Dragon, you're brazilian too! Drop me a line and we can talk about our communi... err... group down here!  You can find my e-mail in my website at www.webspace.com.br/marciofiorito


----------



## Rollo Le Brun

Hey it ain't so bad here in Mn! And I'm a native of 
WI so it's gotta have some truth to it.


----------



## Someguy

I'm from Worcester Mass.... (pronounced wuss-tah).   In august i'm going to l9ive in boston. (going to college{ Wentworth})


----------



## Palcadon

I live in San Antonio, Texas. I have worked at the Alamo and have been christened 'The Alamo Ice God'. So I am a Southerner.

I was born and raised in Northern Illinois (Rockford and Durand).
Spent many hours adn days playing D&D in Chi Town, Baby!

I lived in Summit County Colorado for five years. Still have my Mud Rucker card for not washing my truck for the entire time I lived there. 

I lived in Oregon for a few years. Picked a fifty gallon garbage bag full of shrooms outside of Eugene one time. Can't remember to much about Oregon after that.

I lived in Southern Cali for a few years. Lived four blocks away from 'The Offspring'. Drove by their house one time and they were all on lawn chairs in the driveway hooked up to Nitrous Oxide bottles.   You gotta keep em seperated.


----------



## Davelozzi

My hat's off to you, Palcadon, that was some funny stuff.

At any rate, I was born & bred here in Beantown, although I did a two year stint in Seattle ('98-'00)and am thinking about returning Greater Cascadia.


----------



## Samnell

Like Tysr, northern MI but not the UP. I'm in Alpena, but it's not something I like to brag about.


----------



## beta-ray

Welll I put "United States" but I am actually in a two part situation... I live in Hawaii which is a Pacific Island, but is also a State in the Union.


----------



## tleilaxu

Dude you included central asia but not CHINA>??????

BTW i live in Hong Kong


----------



## der_kluge

I know Billy Beanbag lives in Lawrence which is just a hop, skip, and a jump from me, but does no one else live near Kansas City?

Hey, don't laugh - huge Star Trek convention this weekend, apparently.  (not a trek fan myself)


----------



## Haggar the Horrible

Southern California, and proud of it!  San Bernardino County to be more precise, the largest county in the U.S.A.!


----------



## Piratecat

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *Dude you included central asia but not CHINA>??????
> *




Only 'cause I'm a doofus. That should have been simply Asia, or I should have broken it out more.


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *Well, Western Europe of course. *



But he's right. There should have been a box for Scandinavia ... or as we call it up here "The North" which also includes Finland and Iceland (and sometimes Greenland). 

(Piratecat, don't sweat it just local chauvinism in effect )


----------



## Lothar

novyet said:
			
		

> *Good old south east michigan, in a town that no one thinks exists. *




Now, is that Clinton Township, or New Baltimore?  Hey, 23 mile road is a big place!


----------



## MythandLore

So Cal.


----------



## Aaron L

Central Pennsylvania all my life.  Mountains, mountains everywhere.


----------



## novyet

Lothar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now, is that Clinton Township, or New Baltimore?  Hey, 23 mile road is a big place! *



Clinton Township, the city that makes people say, aren't you guys part of....( Sterling Heights/Roseville/Mt. Clemens/Shelby Township/Utica)

We're a town damn it! 

BTW, I'm between Cass & Heydenreich


----------



## Tsyr

Mmmm... Alpena... where's that again?  *grin*

Still... *glances around* better than being a uper...


----------



## Spoof

Crap.  Here I am strolling throught the boards and I missed my fellow brothers from Lo*u*i*s*i*a*na posting.  Well I was born south of I-10 in just north of the Lake.  Now I nive in North Carolina.  It amazes me that people here do not consider themselves Yankees, I mean after all the state has the word NORTH in it, what more do they need?????? Phafft


----------



## Norm

*USA.*

I'm in Weymouth, Mass.  Twenty minutes south of Boston.


----------



## Wicht

Born in Texas, raised in Missouri, New Mexico and Pennsylvania, educated in West Virginia and currently residing in Central Pennsylvania.  Obviously I am an American.


----------



## Phoenix8008

Born and raised in Indianapolis, Indiana(except for a year living in Texas), good ol' USA. Did an Air Force world tour to South Dakota, South Korea, and Nebraska before returning to Indy to settle down.


----------



## Tom Cashel

Although my "location" indicates that I emanate from all possible directions...

right now I'm in Bethesda, Maryland, USA.


----------



## Lothar

novyet said:
			
		

> *
> Clinton Township, the city that makes people say, aren't you guys part of....( Sterling Heights/Roseville/Mt. Clemens/Shelby Township/Utica)
> 
> We're a town damn it! *




Rats!  I messed up Clinton Township and Chesterfield Township.  Also unfortunate is that there is a Clinton, MI, in southern central Michigan.  It could be worse, you could be from Harrison Township, even people from Mt. Clemens forget about those people.


----------



## KDLadage

*And Dave lives in...*

Marion Iowa. A little outside of Cedar Rapids (move my house 50 feet, and I would BE in Cedar Rapids)


----------



## Paragon

*USA*

Texas baby, Texas.


Paragon


----------



## med stud

Is noone here proud of being a yankee? I haven't seen one yet   

A funny fact about Scandinavia is that Denmark is the second largest country in Europe (largest if Russia is counted as Asian) and one of the largest countries in the world, geographically (this is really true!).


----------



## Kichwas

I'm in San Francisco; which isn't on the poll, so I chose the United states instead.


----------



## Wicht

med stud said:
			
		

> *Is noone here proud of being a yankee? I haven't seen one yet
> *




Fortunately for them, most yankees do not realize they are yankees.  It is only those of us who have dwelt in the more hospitable south who realize the unfortunate affliction affecting those born too far north.


----------



## Davelozzi

med stud said:
			
		

> *Is noone here proud of being a yankee? I haven't seen one yet   *




No one's ashamed of being a yankee, but seeing as the war ended 150 years ago (and we won), we don't see the need to dwell on it.  

Seriously, though, people around here don't really identify as yankees.


----------



## Palcadon

Haggar the Horrible said:
			
		

> *Southern California, and proud of it!  San Bernardino County to be more precise, the largest county in the U.S.A.! *




Your first name wouldn't happen to be Sammy would it?


_Originally posted by med stud_ 


> Is noone here proud of being a yankee? I haven't seen one yet




I was born a Yankee and kidnapped and forced to become a Southerner. I where Bears paraphenalia with pride... I just don't go outside


----------



## Baastet

Living in Germany but from Alaska orginally.

Anyone else here from the great white north?


----------



## Samnell

Tsyr said:
			
		

> *Mmmm... Alpena... where's that again?  *grin**




It's where dreams go to die.

You're in Petoskey or thereabouts, right? Straight across the state and down the side of Lake Huron a bit. We're sort of midwayish between Petoskey and Traverse City, only on the wrong side of the state.

Funny since Charlevoix county is the only one in the district our misbegotten mayor carried when he wanted to become our misbegotten state rep.



> *
> Still... *glances around* better than being a uper... *




*glances around himself* Well, not that that's saying much... I mean you could say I don't live in the sixth layer of Hell either but that doesn't mean I'm sipping margaritas by the pool on the fiesta deck.


----------



## Amrynn Moonshadow

so few canuks on the board? what's up?


----------



## drothgery

Amrynn Moonshadow said:
			
		

> *so few canuks on the board? what's up? *




Just before I posted this, there were about 300 Americans who had voted, and about 50 Canadians. Unless I'm misremembering, there are about 300 million Americans and about 30 million Canadians. So there are actually more Canadians than there should be, relative to the number of Americans.


----------



## Deadguy

Where are all the Brits? Unless, of course, most of us are staunch Europeans and prefer to vote "Western Europe"


----------



## Decamber

There was a lot from the USA, allright. Well, since there was no 'northern Europe', I sent in a western! Hope it doesn't matter.


----------



## Abraxas

USA - another Michigander, Grand Haven area, not far from Junebug.


----------



## Abraxas

Hey, the UP has more than just lots of trees.

It has...to name a few things
- Miles of mountain bike trails
- Awsome small mouth fishing,
- Great Lake Superior shoreline,
- Abandoned mines to muck about in,
- A lack of light pollution so you can see the stars,
- and K-day for Techies


----------



## TwoSix

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I used to live at the exact point where 295N became 95 south for no apparent reason.  It was very hard giving directions to people.
> 
> *




I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hates that highway.  You want to go to Delaware and you end up halfway to New York.  It's annoyed me ever since I moved near Trenton.


----------



## Samnell

Abraxas said:
			
		

> It has...to name a few things
> - Miles of mountain bike trails
> - Awsome small mouth fishing,
> - Great Lake Superior shoreline,
> - Abandoned mines to muck about in,
> - A lack of light pollution so you can see the stars,
> - and K-day for Techies




So we agree that it doesn't have much to offer. Cool!


----------



## Davelozzi

TwoSix said:
			
		

> *I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hates that highway (where 295N became 95 south).  You want to go to Delaware and you end up halfway to New York.  It's annoyed me ever since I moved near Trenton. *




Hell, I'm not from that area but I've always hated it anyway.  What the hell were they thinking allowing such a snafu on the main highway of the East Coast?


----------



## Kesh

West Virginia, USA, at the moment. Though this summer I'll likely move up to Alaska.


----------



## Skarp Hedin

Vermont, bastion of civilization


----------



## Zarthon

*Am I the only one?*

Greetings all,

I live in South Africa, so I voted in the slot for Africa, it is a little depressing not to see anybody else for South Africa vote in this poll, I have a horrible feeling that I am the only South African on these boards, not to mention the only resident of Africa on these boards. Roleplaying is not very big here, that could have something to do with the Dollar vs Rand exchange rate though 

Get the exchange rate here: www.moneymax.co.za/investments/forex/currency_convert/default.asp


----------



## Zarthon

*Am I the only one?*

Oops, double post


----------



## cjyoung1

Detroit Metropolitan Area
Ferndale/Detroit Border, 7 houses north of Detroit - to be exact. 
Origianlly from Bay City, Mi. 
I feel for you Samnell - I spent my summers growing up in Harrisville.


----------



## Carnifex

Great Britain here...


----------



## Godofredo

VIVA CHILE!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Godo


----------



## Brother Laszlo

Sunny Southern California.  

Weather?  What's that?


----------



## Thorvald Kviksverd

The U.S. now, but here are a few other places I've lived...

France (born)

Japan (2yrs)

Italy (2 1/2yrs)

Germany (4 1/2yrs)

Egypt (1/2yr)

(Don't know if that last should really count though, since I was there on a peacekeeping mission.)


----------



## Junebug

Samnell & Tsyr,

First off, it's yooper, not uper.

Secondly, I fail to see how living in Alpena (or anywhere in northern lower Michigan, but especially Alpena  ) is better than being a yooper.

In addition to what Abraxas has noted, the U.P. has an Olympic Training center (@NMU, in Marquette).  It is also home to the largest discovered living organism in the world.  -- Some fungus that lives underground -- stretches for hundreds of miles..... seriously.  Finally, it is home to my alma mater (& Abraxas') Michigan Tech --- woohoo!    The school that, legend has it, in one year's edition of Playboy's party school rankings, was listed as:  "disqualified, because this list is for amateurs" (man, what a run-on sentance)

Actually, I love living in west Michigan, but the U.P. was a wonderful place to grow up.  I was an inner city youth, I lived just 1 block from _the_ stoplight.


----------



## Darkness

Vienna, Austria.

Somehow, Austria manages to be counted as _Western_ Europe. _How_ is beyond me, though. 
(But I still voted Western Europe. )


----------



## AstroGnome

Copenhagen, Denmark

Which means I voted 'Western Europe' (sigh).
Oh, well. "Somethings rotten..." and all that, greetings to all you Swedes and Norvegians in here.

/AG


----------



## Maldur

mmmm, Im from the Netherlands. (sounds better than saying your from holland, come to think of it it has a certain fantasy charm to it )

ps Can any of you give me advice on what to visit on my roadtrip through southern USA next year?


----------



## Gez

17 great british, 67 western europeans, 2 eastern europeans (for now). That's 86 europeans.

I wonder why Morrus separated the UK from the rest of Europe. I can see two explanations:


By curiosity, he wanted to know how many of his fellow compatriots are on his boards;
British people don't consider themselves europeans;
Both of the above.


----------



## Derulbaskul

I'm terribly disappointed that you didn't see fit to give Singapore its own box to check.

Just because it is a paltry and insignificant nation which is a world leader in absolutely nothing doesn't mean that you have to ignore it completely.

After all, without Singapore, Indonesia would probably be a prosperous nation as there would have been no way for Suharto and his cronies to launder their ill-gotten gains. In addition, smuggling from Indonesia and Malaysia could never take place without the, ahem, value-added services that the Singapore port provides.

Actually, I think it really is a Zhentarim outpost....

Cheers
NPP


----------



## hong

Derulbaskul said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think it really is a Zhentarim outpost....
> *




More likely the Red Wizards, I'd say, judging by their new 3E writeup.


----------



## hong

Thorvald Kviksverd said:
			
		

> *Egypt (1/2yr)
> 
> (Don't know if that last should really count though, since I was there on a peacekeeping mission.) *




There was a peacekeeping force in Egypt?


Hong "IHBT" Ooi


----------



## Thorvald Kviksverd

hong said:
			
		

> *There was a peacekeeping force in Egypt?*




Still is ...

The Multi-National Force & Observers (MFO) in the Sinai.  The arrangement goes back to the Camp David Peace Accord.  The force records and reports any treaty violations, and basically acts as a buffer between Israel and Egypt. When you hear about the leaders of these two countries meeting in _Sharm El'Sheik_, this is the place.


----------



## hong

Thorvald Kviksverd said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Still is ...
> 
> The Multi-National Force & Observers (MFO) in the Sinai.  The arrangement goes back to the Camp David Peace Accord.  The force records and reports any treaty violations, and basically acts as a buffer between Israel and Egypt. When you hear about the leaders of these two countries meeting in Sharm El'Sheik, this is the place. *




Ah, yes. Ahem. I just googled on that, and not only are there quite a few pages about the MFO and Camp David in general, but it turns out that Oz is also a contributor of forces.

I knew that, of course. I was just testing you. Really.


----------



## Davelozzi

Gez said:
			
		

> *I wonder why Morrus separated the UK from the rest of Europe. *




He didn't, Piratecat did.  And I believe that he said (earlier in this thread) that he divided things the way he did based on what he already knew about where board members were from.

Maldur, what part of the southern states are you going through?  Just the old South (Southeast) or all the way across to the west coast?  If it's the former, the Great Smokey Mountains on the Tennesee/North Caroline border is a cool place to go.  New Orleans is your destination for partying.  If you're going through the Southwest then there's lots of cool options for canyons and desertscapes, and things like that.


----------



## trentonjoe

TwoSix said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hates that highway.  You want to go to Delaware and you end up halfway to New York.  It's annoyed me ever since I moved near Trenton. *





Im not sure why you would WANT to go to Delaware but hey to each his own.



And to you southeners, yes I guess I am a Yankee.  Most of us aren't particularly proud of it beacuse we all learned the Civil War was over.

I guess we aren't as united as you guys.  People form NJ don't really feel connected to people from Ohio or Pennsylvania, or Vermont, or, heaven forbid, New York.  We spend way to much time making fun of our neighboring states to remember to make fun of you Johny Rebs!


----------

